# 4.5 va per sq. ft for lighting and receptacle circuits



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Look at 220.12 , there is a chart there showing the nec requirements for general lighting loads. Doesn't appear to have any occupancy requiring 4.5 watts/sq ft. Some places require more than that.


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

...that 220.12 chart shows lighting only, not lighting* and* receptacle circuits (non-continuous).


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

360max said:


> ...that 220.12 chart shows lighting only, not lighting* and* receptacle circuits (non-continuous).


Methinks general purpose receptacle outlets are considered included in lighting load calculations, but without careful surgery of exact wording I won't say you are wrong about this...


----------



## Gary Arthurs (Dec 22, 2015)

That is my issues, it is NOT in Table 220.12 and I have not found any reference to it in the NEC. It is used for a reason but I have not found that reason.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Gary Arthurs said:


> That is my issues, it is NOT in Table 220.12 and I have not found any reference to it in the NEC. It is used for a reason but I have not found that reason.


Lots of guys give an average count of 1.5 amps per general use receptacle outlets when they layout circuits. Some go 2 amps. All of it is conjecture and not really in keeping with code. The nec says 180 volt-amps per general use receptacle outlets in non dwelling situations and that probably has some connection to the 4.5 behind it, but it doesn't ring a code bell alarm in my memory bank. 

220.12 is all I have ever gone by.


----------



## Gary Arthurs (Dec 22, 2015)

I am new to learning the NEC, so let me know if I am missing anything, but 220.44 states "Receptacles...shall be permitted to be made subject to ...Table 220.42". Table 220.42 assumes the "lighting load" is known, to which demand factors can be applied. Table 220.12 is a means for calculating the "lighting load".


----------



## Gary Arthurs (Dec 22, 2015)

ok, thanks. I understand. I will keep looking.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Have a look at 220.14 (J) 



''The hot dog is cooked, put some mustard on it''.


----------



## Gary Arthurs (Dec 22, 2015)

I am seeing that some "Dwelling" receptacle outlets per 220.14(J) are "included in the lighting load calculations" and "No additional load calculations are required for such outlets", but.......some "Receptacle Loads - Other Than Dwelling Units" (per 220.44) are subject to 220.42


----------



## bkmichael65 (Mar 25, 2013)

They're probably using an office building in your example with 3.5 VA /sq ft. for lighting-Table 220.14 and 1 VA/sq ft for receptacles -220.14(K)(2)


----------



## Gary Arthurs (Dec 22, 2015)

Yes. It was an "office" in both of the examples I saw it. 

3.5 va/sq. ft. from Table 220.12
1 va/sq. ft. from 220.14(K)(2)
-----------------------------------
4.5 va/sq. ft. total 

Beautiful. Thank you. (I am impressed and grateful)


----------

